# Italy - Roma, Firenze, Pisa



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

*Roma*


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

All of these pics are a couple months old, from my trip to Italy. I'm only going to post a few today, so, hang on with me!

Flying above Frankfurt

















*Rome*​
Pantheon + ???


















Wasn't exactly looking for this, but found it - a beautifully decorated Syrian hookah cafe in Campo de fiori


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

lovely photos. waiting for more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from those cities :cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Stunning photos,thanks!!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Streets of Rome










































I can't remember all of the names of these places anymore.









































Arch built by Constantine (near the Coliseum).. you know.. the guy who founded Istanbul/Constantinople

















Cells for the gladiators and slaves



























Palatino - the hill where Rome was founded 2,700 years ago.
















Overlooking the Forum @ Palatino - where Republicanism was founded in 509 BC.








Me and my brother


























The Vatican
























Inside the Vatican








I think I saw this staircase in Angels & Demons, or Da Vinci Code, or maybe in National Treasures.

















Fontana di trevi









Streets of Firenze (Florence)

























River Arno








Jewellery shops on an old bridge, also the oldest in Italy, from the 1200's








I think that is Marcus Aurelius.








*
Author of "The Prince". Tupac fans will recognize him.*


----------



## Kazan'ex (May 17, 2006)

Bella fote.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice photos of some places and landmarks of Rome and that of Florence specially the bridges.


----------



## Hai Le (Jun 29, 2013)

I were here once, pretty amazing memory all come back with your pics. Thanks mate.
_____________________________________________________________
*Visit me at: Can Ho Cao Cap* | *Apartment For Rent* | *Căn Hộ Sunrise City*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## dangquocbaovn (Sep 12, 2013)

Italy too beautiful, too wonderful pictures


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The Cathedral in Pisa - from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)








A Gallery next to the cathedral in Pisa








an ancient wall in Pisa with the souvenir shops lining this street








the tower, cathedral and the baptistry








the leaning tower of Pisa


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

View of the city of Florence from Plaza Michaelangelo (taken on site 11/2010)
























Florence - from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)








from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Public art work - downtown Florence (taken on site 11/2010)








Public art work - downtown Florence (taken on site 11/2010)
























Photos from my FB page (taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Streets of Florence (taken on site 11/2010)








Streets of Florence (taken on site 11/2010)








the outdoor market (taken on site 11/2010)
















Florence - street scenes (taken on site 11/2010)








Florence - street scenes (taken on site 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Buildings in the area of Termini Station, Rome (my photos taken on site 8/2013)









The beautiful fountain in Plaza Republica, Rome (my photos taken on site 8/2013)









Another famous fountain in downtown Rome (can't remember the name/my photos taken on site 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Statue of St. Paul, the Vatican (my photos taken 11/2010)









Façade of St Peters Basilica, Rome (my photos taken 11/2010)









entrance to the subway station just across the street to the Coliseum (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

some of the exquisite marble sculpture masterpieces inside St. Peter's Basilica (my photos taken 11/2010)









some of the exquisite marble sculpture masterpieces inside St. Peter's Basilica (my photos taken 11/2010)









some of the exquisite marble sculpture masterpieces inside St. Peter's Basilica (my photos taken 11/2010)









some of the exquisite marble sculpture masterpieces inside St. Peter's Basilica (my photos taken 11/2010)









some of the exquisite marble sculpture masterpieces inside St. Peter's Basilica (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! these are three amazing cities....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And the updates are also amazing, very nice


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Rome - Castel Michaelangelo (my photos taken 9/2013)









Rome - Circus Maximus (my photos taken 9/2013)









Roman Forum (my photos taken 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

A boulevard around the Coliseum (my photos taken 9/2013)









the Coliseum (my photos taken 9/2013)









the Coliseum - from a different angle (my photos taken 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

the Spanish Steps (my photos taken 9/2013)









the neighborhood around the Spanish Steps (my photos taken 9/2013)









A crowded day at the Trevi Fountain (my photos 9/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The baptistry - Cathedral of Pisa (my photo 11/2010)









The neighborhood outside the walls of the Pisa cathedral (my photo 11/2010)









The Cathedral of Pisa and the leaning tower (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

Hoards of tourists linger around the cathedral grounds in this cool autumn day (my photos 11/2010)









Parts of the ancient wall surrounding the cathedral complex - Pisa (my photos 11/2010)









the Tower, Cathedral and Bapistry (my photos 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)








]
The Baptistry - Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Baptistry - Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)









The Florence Cathedral (my photos taken 11/2010)


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

a great photo tour indeed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The Papal Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)









The interior of the Papal Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)









The baptistry chapel, Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)









The interior of the Papal Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The main altar, Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)









a level below the main altar is this artifact in the chapel containing the original relic of the nativity crib of Jesus Christ, Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)









the chapel as seen from the landing of the stairway, Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)









a life size marble statue of Pope St Pius the lV, Basilica of Santa Maria Maggiore, Rome (8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

The church on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps, Rome (taken 8/2013)









The view on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps, Rome (taken 8/2013)









The view on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps, Rome (taken 8/2013)









The view of the fountain and the main boulevard as seen on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps, Rome (taken 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

an exquisite marble statue inside the church on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps (my photos taken 8/2013)









one of the many artwork inside the church on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps (my photos taken 8/2013)









one of the many artwork inside the church on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps (my photos taken 8/2013)









one of the many artwork inside the church on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps (my photos taken 8/2013)









The altar inside the church on top of the hill in the Spanish Steps (my photos taken 8/2013)


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

descending down the Spanish Steps (taken 8/2013)









restaurant line street around the corner of the Spanish quarters (taken 8/2013)









a quaint gelateria shop around the corner of the Spanish quarters (taken 8/2013)









one of the many beautiful restaurants in the neighborhood between the Spanish quarters and Trevi fountain (8/2013)


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

splendid cities. I wish I can visit these places once again.


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Florence*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10269361_805251109504713_5336067829527119533_n.jpg?oh=e6d86282c6d52070037b5ffeaff0248c&oe=542E82A6&__gda__=1410378106_22eb7521a8c787c235135d2ce58f1996








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Fori Imperiali, Roma*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10446022_843200255709798_4481581176259542740_n.jpg








photo credit(s) by the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Trevi Fountain, Rome*

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/575701_591819104181249_157394071_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Pisa, Piazza dei Miracoli*

https://scontent-a-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/v/t1.0-9/549062_594093490620477_2119561673_n.jpg?oh=b75518ae8e59037c7f104b00601d68f6&oe=541A68A3








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Duomo/Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/59740_600528486643644_2048455293_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos


----------

